# routes in stowe, vermont



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

hi, 

does anyone know of any scenic bike friendly routes in the stowe, vermont area? i just got here and i'm staying for a week. something in the 50-100 mile range. 

the run from 108 towards mount mansfield looks interesting, but where to go after that? 

thanks-


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Here's the route I did up there a year ago last August:

http://maps.yahoo.com/broadband#mvt...3=44.646735,-72.82803&q4=44.465457,-72.687354


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

Get on 100 south to Waitsfield/Warren. Take a right on Lincoln Gap road. Go up (20% grade at the top!) then down. On the other side, Lincoln Gap Road will become East River Road, then West River Road in the town of Lincoln. This road ends at a T intersection with Rt. 17/116. Take a right and follow this for just under 2 miles. The road splits-- go R to follow 17. This will go up and over the Appalachian Gap and drop you back on 100 in Waitsfield. Go Left on 100 to head back to Stowe. 

About 80 miles or so. 

For unsolicited restaurant advice, make reservations at Hen of the Wood in Waterbury. (www.henofthewood.com) Best restaurant I've been to in a looooong time. Local ingredients, amazing atmosphere. 


Have fun!

(link to route below)


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad....246183,-72.857895&spn=0.385632,0.632401&z=11


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks both for the routes- and for the restaurant tip. it's actually right up my alley (local ingredients, seasonal cooking, great wine list...) 


today i rode up mountain road from stowe town to smuggler's notch- what a climb!


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

r_mutt said:


> today i rode up mountain road from stowe town to smuggler's notch- what a climb!


There's some really amazing riding in this area of VT....

FYI, the west side of Lincoln Gap has some unpaved road on the way down, in case you don't like that sort of thing. Not much, maybe a mile or 2 (if memory serves me).


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i've been riding so many unpaved roads here, it makes me want to get a cross bike! 

the mountain road- rt 108 has such a magnificent climb from stowe over the top and into smuggler's notch. it's really brutal! it starts out as a 10% grade and 4.5 miles later, it finishes you off with a maddening 17% for the final 200 meters.

the descent afterward is great! i passed a car on the way down!


----------



## dflack (Jun 17, 2008)

What type of gear ratio were you using up Smuggler's Notch. I was there a couple years ago and had to walk the last 200 meters because I didn't know what to expect. I was using a 39-25 back then. I'm returning to Stowe Mid-October and plan on giving it another shot with an 39--28. That last part is ridiculously steep, especially on the inside of the switchbacks....


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

you're right- that final bit can make a mockery of you! i know what you mean about the inside of the switchbacks at the very top. the 3rd time i went up that climb, i saw that if i took the long way- around the outside of the switchbacks, it's less steep- a 17% grade rather than 20% grade. that final 3% make a big difference when you've been climbing for 4.5 miles. 

as for my gearing, i was using a 13/26 cassette, and i was in the 39/26, and as i said, i had to stop twice to rest and power back up as i had to push so hard with the 26 (my HR was 186!!!) i refused to walk  

a 28? is that shimano? i am running campy and i was thinking about coming back with a 13/29 in a few weeks. please remember to post back here with your report on climbing mansfield with that gearing.

i plotted an epic route- a 50 miler route starting in town and going up towards 15 and back. let me know if your interested and i'll find a way to post it.


----------



## pw1972 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm planning on climbing smuggler's notch this weekend... sounds like it's going to be a fun climb.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

coming from the south (stowe town proper) is shorter but steeper. from the north has less of an incline, but it's a longer climb. try both!


----------



## dflack (Jun 17, 2008)

The 11-28 is a sram cassette that is Shimano compatible. I'm not sure if 39/28 is enough, but I'll give it a shot. I'm a little worried about the weather up there. I heard reports that it was snowing on top of Mansfield a few days ago. They don't normally close the 108 until mid-November, but one never knows. Anybody know any good climbs in the close vicinity? I was thinking of heading up and around Jay Peak, and down to some of the gaps (App, Brandon, etc.), but what about those within 20 miles of Stowe?


----------



## pw1972 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow did I luck out. Vermont last weekend was amazing... weather was perfect and unseasonably warm for the time of year. Fall foliage was at it's peak! It made the ride up Smuggler's notch that much better. Came from the Jeffersonville side, up and over down to Stowe and then back. Definitely two different rides depending on which side you go up... one is longer and less steep, the other is a little shorter, and gets steep towards the top. I wouldn't say either one is any more difficult then the other, it probably depends on your strength or what type of ride you like.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I went from Smugglers into Stowe and back a few years ago. The last section to the top from Stowe I was doing little switchbacks on my narrow half of the road and still wondering if I'd fall over!


----------

